# The Latest antique-you guessed it-Padlock Replicas



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

When you guys get tired of this let me know, don't want to bore you. I am having too much fun.

Here are the latest. A picture and then my wooden copy.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Triangle lock.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Old lock


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

keep 'em coming Herb...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with Stick Herb, I'm just amazed. Can't imagine what might happen if you and Oliver got locked up together in the same shop, Ummmmmm.

Jerry


----------



## D1schram (Feb 9, 2015)

Very delicate work, Herb. I may try to duplicate one myself.


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb, They look great. What is the physical size of the locks?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

old coasty said:


> Herb, They look great. What is the physical size of the locks?


Bob, they vary, I make them the same size as the picture which is on an 8 1/2 X 11 sheet. They average 6" W X 7"-8" hi X 1 1/2" thick, not including the shackle.

No set size, I kind of adjust them for looks and material. 

Thanks for everyone's complements, I have some coming up that are totally unconventional, but replicas just the same , so stand by.

The "V" lock I had to figure out a way to latch it because of the shape of the lock. The rest are just the simple sliding bolt.

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They are brilliant Herb.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are too cool!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb those are amazing . You've gotta be the Worlds wood lock specialist by far. There all beautiful pieces , but that first one is one of my favorites


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Would you be willing to do a "build" of your locks? Like a step by step?

I really love those and would love to see the internals of the lock as well. Not that I want to copy your idea.... oh who am I kidding... I WANT TO COPY YOUR LOCKS!!!!! LOL

They are pieces of art and would look awesome with a matching chest!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb have you considered building a wall mounted glass display case to show off your entire collection ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Herb have you considered building a wall mounted glass display case to show off your entire collection ?


Thats a thought ,Rick. 
Right now I have them stacked on the wall.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

@herb , that doesn't do them justice . If you have the room on a wall an LED lit display case would do them more justice . Have them kinda angled a bit


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Just be sure to lock the display so no one walks of with any. :wink:
Allen


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

aahwhatever2 said:


> Would you be willing to do a "build" of your locks? Like a step by step?
> 
> I really love those and would love to see the internals of the lock as well. Not that I want to copy your idea.... oh who am I kidding... I WANT TO COPY YOUR LOCKS!!!!! LOL
> 
> They are pieces of art and would look awesome with a matching chest!


Thanks for the compliments ,Johnathan, I don't think I should give a tutorial for two reasons. 
1. It comes from copyrighted material, Tim Detweilers "wooden locks", which is a beautiful book costing $20.00 from Tatetum Press. It is wonderfully written giving step by step directions and drawings for beginners like me to follow. It is well worth the amount as it shows how to make 5 different locks with each having different internal mechanisms. When broken down that is $4.00 /lock which is pretty cheap.
2. I don't think I should,because all the effort he put into doing the book, he deserves his rewards.
From these I have branched out to making my own versions of locks from antique /vintage lock pictures I found on the internet,but the locking mechanisms are the same as Tim used in his locks,just adapted to a different looking case.
The types of locks is endless, there are hundreds of different looking old locks out there waiting for wooden replicas. It will keep me out of trouble for a long time.

Herb


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Tired of it? Never! Really nice and easy on the eyes. Looking forward to more. Thanks.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Book is now $28.00 - some as high as $150.00 by Detweiler, et.al.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Herb,

I have purchased Tim's book and just acquired a free RBI Hawk 220-3 3-speed scroll saw in near new condition so as soon as it warms up here in Colorado, I am going to try and make one. I love the detailed pics you include of the lock mechanisms.

Rich


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

richjh said:


> Herb,
> 
> I have purchased Tim's book and just acquired a free RBI Hawk 220-3 3-speed scroll saw in near new condition so as soon as it warms up here in Colorado, I am going to try and make one. I love the detailed pics you include of the lock mechanisms.
> 
> Rich


gets any warmer here we'll be putting Florida out of business....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> gets any warmer here we'll be putting Florida out of business....


Having a mild winter, Stick? so are we, lots of rain,shouldn't be a drought here this year,


Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have purchased Tim's book and just acquired a free RBI Hawk 220-3 3-speed scroll saw in near new condition so as soon as it warms up here in Colorado, I am going to try and make one. I love the detailed pics you include of the lock mechanisms.

Rich[/quote]


Rich, I have to warn you it is addictive. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Having a mild winter, Stick? so are we, lots of rain,shouldn't be a drought here this year,
> 
> 
> Herb


for the last several weeks it's been subzero...
today is full blown spring...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> for the last several weeks it's been subzero...
> today is full blown spring...


Us too, flowers blooming in the rain all over.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Us too, flowers blooming in the rain all over.
> 
> Herb


it won't last...
back to winter before ya know it...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> it won't last...
> back to winter before ya know it...


Blossoms don't like that,but skiers do.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures I found of the internal works of the locks in this post.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the jig I used to saw the buttons for the large screw heads on the Triangle lock.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great tip Herb..
thanks...


----------

